# Upgrade!!!



## RudiG (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys, 
its finally the time where I upgrade from my 29 gallon to a 75 gallon tank!! My 29 was set up as a reef but I'm thinking about doing FOWLR in the 75 because I really like some fish that are not reef safe! Anyway, I found a great deal online (tank,stand,skimmer,heater,overflow,pump,etc.) for only 300 dollars! The guy who sold it needed to get rid of it cause he was moving. I looked at the stuff an it was in great condition. Long story short.. it came with pretty much everything besides live rock and a sump...snice i already have 45 pound from my old tank I'm planing on getting around 40 more. The question I have is, can i make my 29 gallon tank into a sump? If so, how would I have to do it? 
Thanks


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

RudiG said:


> Hey guys,
> its finally the time where I upgrade from my 29 gallon to a 75 gallon tank!! My 29 was set up as a reef but I'm thinking about doing FOWLR in the 75 because I really like some fish that are not reef safe! Anyway, I found a great deal online (tank,stand,skimmer,heater,overflow,pump,etc.) for only 300 dollars! The guy who sold it needed to get rid of it cause he was moving. I looked at the stuff an it was in great condition. Long story short.. it came with pretty much everything besides live rock and a sump...snice i already have 45 pound from my old tank I'm planing on getting around 40 more. The question I have is, can i make my 29 gallon tank into a sump? If so, how would I have to do it?
> Thanks


Just starting my SW myself so im not much help but check out my thread here. There are alot of good ideas and some sump info there.

Also, if you need more rock, you may want to consider dry rock since it is cheaper and you already have LR to seed the dry. MarcoRocks is great stuff, and everything is 15% off thursday-sunday and they have black friday deals so now is the time to jump on it.


----------



## RudiG (Sep 21, 2012)

That's probably not a bad idea! Ill have to check it out! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, your 29g would be a good sump.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## RudiG (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link! It was really helpful! It didn't really tell me tho what I could use to separate the different sections of the sump (or did I just overrread it?!) Any thoughts on what I could do since now it's just the tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Its in there. If the tank is glass you should use glass partitions, but most prefer using acrylic. Silicone to glue them into place.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Acrylic or glass to make the baffles in the sump.


----------

